# Went whale watching...



## rpt (May 5, 2012)

Hi,

Here are my pictures from last Sunday. Shooting with my 5D3 was fun. Here are a few shots. I still need practice shooting from a rocking boat 

Here are a few shots:



 

 

 






The links are:
http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/8341/pg1c0985.jpg
http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/4623/pg1c0815.jpg
http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/3746/pg1c0747.jpg
http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/369/pg1c0667.jpg


----------

